# Discussion about a trailer track



## Andrajas (Apr 28, 2016)

[EDIT by moderator: This thread is split off from elsewhere because the discussion got down to a personal level and shifted to a genre discussion.]

Hello everyone!
First of all, I want to thank everyone that participated in my survey regarding film/gameplay trailer music. A lot of great answers!  The survey is now closed and I will start analyzing the answers.

In some answers in the survey, I got feedback on my tracks. That feedback encourage me to do this post since I want to hear more feedback hehe. I got some interesting critic which included the production, composition etc. Some feedback was: lack of development, mixing problems, boring arrangement, sounded like "rejected" cues etc.

I have never written "trailer music" before. The study was not about my skill to compose trailer music. It was about structure and if people only by listening to the music, could hear if it was film trailer or gameplay trailer music. Some people may think I didn't achieve that, and that's fine. I didn't go into this study telling myself that this music would be "perfect" music for trailers. This was a opportunity for me to try something I haven't done before, analyze the format, and to my best ability write that sort of music.

I did enjoy writing these tracks and trailer music is definitely something I want to become better at. So, what do you think about the music?  What is good and what is bad?





cheers!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

What do I think about the music?

I think it's crap.

If your generation doesn't stop making this frightful noise, which is what it is whether anyone likes it or not, you will all go insane. It's not a personal indictment or anything like that; it's just that this type of thing isn't really worth the time and effort of real musicians to actually listen to all the way through.

The reason why a certain large section like this kind of thing is mostly because it's easy. It's unnecessary for it to have any kind of recognisable musical structure; in fact musical structure would do it more harm than good.
For fans of this genre, it probably sounds great. To me, it's a friggin noise that goes nowhere fast. You can't learn anything or take anything musically useful or positive away from it. It is _so _unbelievably homogeneuos nowadays that it's almost become passé.
Critics throughout time have accused artists of doing shit. Picasso was accused of painting crap when he started into what eventually became his very own recognizable style. But the difference between these people and everyone else is, they can do any style and be great, not just one. If this is your one and only style, then I would say, good luck with it.

Sorry, but there it is.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

[EDIT by moderator: other parts of this post are in the original thread]



Baron Greuner said:


> What do I think about the music?
> 
> I think it's crap.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for wasting your time listening to my music. I would not say that this is the style I like writing for most. I just got a little interested in the structure of trailers, so I decided to make my study on this. I guess this "trailer music" is not for everyone and I can understand that. Since I have never written in this style, I wanted to explore it and do something different from my "normal writing".


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Andreas its not music. It's sound design. It has no real musical structure. If it goes beyond two chords its a minor miracle.
When I was studying, we would spend forever trying to write music with a structure in all types of styles. It usually worked out to be pretentious most of the time because thats what young people easily fall into.
We would then play it using all the students we could get and then be told in no uncertain terms by our tutors that generally, it was a big pile of dog poo that was trying to be something we were not.
Christ knows what these same tutors would say today if they were presented with this shite.

It's not that it sounds bad either. It's sound design/noise. Sound design/noise cannot really sound bad when you think about it. That's because the only thing you can compare it to is more noise. And noise is just noise.
This is what comes about because of computers and certain sample library developers that know good thing when they see it, ergo, easy money.

My advice. Study another genre and don't waste your time on this because there are literally thousands of them at it. Why? Because they're really not musicians. They're more computer geeks that like to manipulate noise with a beat.
The music libraries are absolutely full to the brim with this type of stuff and it doesn't take a genius to figure out why.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

Where do you draw the line when sound design is not music? I don't feel that I wasted my time with this study. I did found it interesting and why is that wrong? But I don't want to argue, you didn't like it, fine.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2016)

Damn. How can old grumpy-pants Baron be so right.
Except that he perhaps meant "Because the're _not _really musicians. The're more computer geeks .."

And also, it would be worth listening to some other of Andrajas' tracks imo. He can do more than one key, so there is more than just sound design.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 29, 2016)

So I don't understand, did you like it or not? Lol. I don't agree that is has no structure. Trailer music is often presented in 3 sections, somewhat resembling Ternary form A-B-A1. Also, regarding the "noise/ sound design" comment, do you consider music like Penderecki's Threnody, or Joseph Schwantner's work, or George Crumb's work shite because of the sound design element present in a lot of their music? 

I agree that there is a homogenization present in this style of music, but it serves its purpose and if someone can make a living from it, more power to them. After all they are serving a specific purpose and requirement of a client, and it seems that is what they want presently. Who knows what the next trends will be, but with Hans Z. bowing out of the super hero genre, perhaps it is just around the corner. 

As for the question about being able to recognize if the pieces were written with trailers in mind, I would say yes, definitely. So I would say that was a success.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2016)

Andrajas said:


> Where do you draw the line when sound design is not music?


Suggestion: Musical elements are melody, rhythm and harmony. Sound (design) elements are color (frequency content), psychoacoustics (illusion of room), editing artefacts (stutter effects, reverse transport etc.). There are more elements certainly in both categories, and both categories can be mixed. Both (usually) serve the purpose of displaying a dramatic structure.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

What makes me laugh Hannes, is that whenever these days you tell anybody anything. they always question it.
Years ago (yes I know but WTF) you took their word for it and moved on. I'm just trying to do you favour Andreas. Don't waste your time on this shit. Waste your time on other things like driving when you're drunk, fast women and fast cars by all means. But don't waste hours on this genre. There are _literally thousands _of them out there doing this genre. Even I could do this, that's how easy it is but I could never make a living at it because the amount of time versus the amount of other people just isn't going to happen.
Do something original Andreas. perhaps you already have as Hannes has sort of alluded to.

I'm old school. To me, a real musician is someone that can play really well. You don't need to be able to play to produce this stuff.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

patrick76 said:


> So I don't understand, did you like it or not? Lol. I don't agree that is has no structure. Trailer music is often presented in 3 sections, somewhat resembling Ternary form A-B-A1. Also, regarding the "noise/ sound design" comment, do you consider music like Penderecki's Threnody, or Joseph Schwantner's work, or George Crumb's work shite because of the sound design element present in a lot of their music?



Penderecki....Schwantner....Crumbs..errr

Pretentious? Moi?

Patrick I was having to study all of this before you were born. AND a lot of it is garbage. But this is what happens throughout the ages of music. It starts to become almost political and then the Emperor arrives wearing his new clothes.

If you want to make like a Pharisee thats up to you. These guys did not write trailer trash though.

*STOP WRITING THIS MUSICAL GARBAGE THAT PRETENDS TO BE A MUSICAL LANGUAGE!*


----------



## Vakhtang (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah you're not a "real musician" until you sit in a cave with a sheet, and fuse 50 genres and styles with an endless progression brah. Also why are you sorry Andrajas? The title of the thread and the content suggests what one should expect, so it's their own choice to come in here and hit play.

You know it's perfectly understandable if you personally dislike or hate something, but you make the sound design = useless noise aspect look like a profound fact that applies to everyone for example. It's ridiculous. 

I guess those who don't agree are not enlightened or old enough to understand yet (didn't participate in circlejerking classes back in 1856)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Sound design is not useless noise. It's sound design, which is generally noise. It's definitely not music.

You have to draw the line somewhere on this or the whole art form gets taken over by Philistines.

Oh! Hang on a second.......


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

Well this was not what I intended with this post. Can admin please remove this thread? Think we have enough topics about what "real music" is.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't remove this thread Andreas. This thread is really useful.

If it helps Andreas I will remove my posts and replace them all with..

This music is fantastic Andreas. Keep it up!

Because if this is what this forum requires, i.e everytime someone posts music and expects positive news then what really is the point of that? Believe me Andreas, unless you've been through the music college mill, you don't really know what criticism is. Like Eric the Vakhtang, you probably think everything is really good and all music is 'cool' right?
Have you ever watched a film all the way through and every sound other than dialogue was sound design? Getting more and more prevalent. Needs to be stopped.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Penderecki....Schwantner....Crumbs..errr
> 
> Pretentious? Moi?
> 
> ...



I'm self-righteous (pharisee - I had to look that up, so at least I learned something today) for liking Schwantner, etc., and those writing trailer music are Philistines (no culture or intelligence - yep, had to look that up also, not familiar with the semi-religious? references). Please, enlighten me on what is the perfect music that is not too trailer, not too modern/classical, but juuuusssssttt right. Are you serious now? Come on.

Andrajas, I'm sorry for contributing to this, but I felt a need to respond after I was called a pretentious, pharisee philistine. Lol. Hey, at least all the insults start with the letter "P". And so does my name! Now that's structure.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Patrick these are certainly not insults. Adjectives and pronouns possibly yes. And yes Andreas please let me apologise for Patrick being sorry for contributing to this farce.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Don't remove this thread Andreas. This thread is really useful.
> 
> If it helps Andreas I will remove my posts and replace them all with..
> 
> ...


I am not saying that. All critics are welcome. Thats why I started this thread in the first place, I want to improve. I can't say I have composed music for a long time. I still call myself a "newbie" in this field. But seriously, I don't know what I've done to make you do comments on me as a person. Why I want this thread to be removed is because the discussion is not really about what its supposed to be.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Improve at what????? Improve at writing schittt!!! Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2016)

OK Baron, you've made your point but there is no need to destroy somebody. Can we please tone it down?


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

That is what you believe…. I like to be open to things, try new stuff as I believe all experience is good experience. You can always learn something I believe. I'm at the beginning of my career and I think it is important to try new stuff…… You can attack my personality as much as you want and think you are better than me, but that doesn't stop me from trying writing new and different music (or should I call it "noise?), since I believe that it can only help me in the future.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2016)

Andrajas, Baron did not attack your personality, just your music. But you do now. So I suggest we all return to commenting on the actual first post or I'll split everything else off into an extra thread that will be very hard to find again.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't really care anymore….. do what you want with the thread.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> Andrajas, Baron did not attack your personality, just your music. But you do now. So I suggest we all return to commenting on the actual first post or I'll split everything else off into an extra thread that will be very hard to find again.



Baron called those doing trailer music (which Andrajas attempted) philistines, which is an attack on his personality.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2016)

patrick76 said:


> Baron called those doing trailer music (which Andrajas attempted) philistines, which is an attack on his personality.


I can't see that. If you quote, then please quote correctly. He neither adressed Andrajas exclusively nor personally, instead he wrote in general terms:


Baron Greuner said:


> Sound design is not useless noise. It's sound design, which is generally noise. It's definitely not music.
> You have to draw the line somewhere on this or the whole art form gets taken over by Philistines.


With your comment you 1. force me to defend Baron which is not what I wanted and 2. you did not refer to the original post. As promised I will split the thread now.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> I can't see that. If you quote, then please quote correctly. He neither adressed Andrajas exclusively nor personally, instead he wrote in general terms:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he wrote in general terms about a group of which Andrajas is included. Semantics I guess.

Splitting the thread makes sense.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Andrajas said:


> You can attack my personality as much as you want and think you are better than me,



I have absolutely no idea of what you're talking about. This is critique. This is what you asked for. Nothing to do with personalities, trust me ( I have my good political friends here for that). You don't like it. Of course I understand that. But believe me once again when I tell you, your generation doesn't know what critique really is. You have no idea.


----------



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2016)

I do like feedback and critic, it needs to be constructive however. Can you please explain what critique "really" is? You have all the right to say you don't like my music, I'm all fine with that. And since you seems to really hate that style, I wonder , why even bother your time to listen to the tracks and comment?

The quote above would be something I want to take back (just got a little frustrated).


----------



## Vischebaste (Apr 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What do I think about the music?
> 
> I think it's crap.
> 
> ...



It's hilarious that you're clearly convinced you're dropping *TRUTH BOMBS* and *BLOWING MINDS*, but in reality anyone could take your bulldozer approach to a critique. The harder thing is trying to find a way to say something similar, but without coming across as a complete Jeremy Health Secretary. You might even manage to bring someone around to your way of thinking, as opposed to pushing them in the opposite direction. robteehan succeeded in doing this with class in his first reply to the (old) thread.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 29, 2016)

Not something that you're too familiar with then Geoffrey.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Not something that you're too familiar with then Geoffrey.



Something I am VERY familiar with. I know when to stop talking.

I asked you before - if you are going to be a sarcastic immature child, at least have the decency to not intentionally misspell my name.


----------



## Dean (Apr 29, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What makes me laugh Hannes, is that whenever these days you tell anybody anything. they always question it.
> Years ago (yes I know but WTF) you took their word for it and moved on. I'm just trying to do you favour Andreas. Don't waste your time on this shit. Waste your time on other things like driving when you're drunk, fast women and fast cars by all means. But don't waste hours on this genre. There are _literally thousands _of them out there doing this genre. Even I could do this, that's how easy it is but I could never make a living at it because the amount of time versus the amount of other people just isn't going to happen.
> Do something original Andreas. perhaps you already have as Hannes has sort of alluded to.
> 
> I'm old school. To me, a real musician is someone that can play really well. You don't need to be able to play to produce this stuff.




Spoken like a Trump.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you Dean. That's a compliment.

Hey Patrick, you fucked that one up left, right and centre. Mwhahaha. Haw 
Haw! 
Oh please sir, please sir, Baron Greuner is being utterly horrid.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2016)

You know what's becoming a frightening trend? Grumpy old men who amuse themselves by overstating the "state of music today" crap, and I can say so because I'm well over 100 years old. Puh-leeze! I tell my kid I hate rap, my parents hated Led Zep, THEIR parents thought that frightful "jazz" stuff was noise, my great-grandparents probably said it about that horrible ragtime garbage. Maybe sound design-y trailer music is the rock n roll of today. Hell, if the kidz like it and you don't, it's probably rock n roll.

A.C.- can't you come back to O.T. and argue politics with me? I'm made of titanium, bullets bounce offa me, I give as good as I get and maybe better. What are you doing yelling your fool head off at relative neophytes? I mean, sure, tell 'em what you think and try to help, but what's with such forceful hyperbole? Are you okay?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 30, 2016)

These fuckers need to learn the difference between music and noise Larry!

People that spent hours months and years of their lives studying music at grade to college level find this type of crap an insult.
By all means write this bollocks and hopefully make money out of it and support yourself.
But don't expect me to say, Oh gosh that was wonderful! Please do some more!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2016)

Bunnies/AK-47s. Rants aren't likely to improve the State of Music Today.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Apr 30, 2016)

Larry you're far too liberal about just about everything.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2016)

If liberal means being even-keeled instead of maniacal (although let me hasten to add that you ARE a LOVEABLE maniac) I guess so. Further complaints should be forwarded to my attorney. Thanks ever so.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 30, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Thank you Dean. That's a compliment.
> 
> Hey Patrick, you fucked that one up left, right and centre. Mwhahaha. Haw
> Haw!
> Oh please sir, please sir, Baron Greuner is being utterly horrid.



blowhard

Noun[edit]
blowhard ‎(plural blowhards)

A person who talks too much or too loudly, especially in a boastful or self-important manner.  [quotations ▼]

Btw, I have spent years of my life studying music from grade school through college and I do not consider this music an insult. This music serves its purpose, which I'm sure you realize, but I think at this point you are more interested in trolling. Troll away my friend, troll away.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 6, 2016)

Learning to play a scale on a violin is not more worthy than learning to cut up a break beat or make a trailer riser. Learning is tools to create with. Fuck music snobbery. End of!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 7, 2016)

It's nothing to do with snobbery Guitarman. Nothing whatsoever. If you think that going to music college is learning scales then you have a nice day now.


----------



## KEnK (Jun 7, 2016)

guitarman1960 said:


> Learning to play a scale on a violin is not more worthy than learning to cut up a break beat or make a trailer riser.


False equivalency, as they say in the left/right news media wars.
They are not equal skills w/ equal potential or outcomes.
One is learning a real world instrument-involving physical dexterity, tone production, timing, etc-
(not to mention the wide variety of scale syntax possibility)
the other is simply learning to use a computer program w/ mostly a visual interface.
Consider the vast array of only flute music- Classical, Shakuhachi, Indian, Irish Music, Jazz, etc.
Cutting up beats does not present that level of varied style or possibility.
Not equal by any means shape or form.

k


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 7, 2016)

One of the worries I had about all this computer stuff (started on an Atari with Notator ages ago), was the reduction of making music to almost like playing a video game. It's not like that in most cases, but what the very big difference is, is the huge gap between a trained musician (as in playing mostly) and the guy that bought a midi keyboard and listened to Hans growing up.
There are some obvious great writers out there that have always used a computer from day one and can barely play. The biggest success afaic is without doubt Danny Elfman (yes he played in band before computers). Yeah OK so I'm biased because he's my age and is of that era, but all that shit aside, he has made a huge fist out of his particular skills. But he is very much in the minority camp. He's a class writer. Just listen to anything he's done.
Most people just get a computer and some sample libraries and then proceed to copy. They mostly copy HZ and it generally doesn't come off. Technically though, they copy HZ because it's the easiest in terms of let's say chord sequences for them. This does not in anyway denigrate HZ one iota. They denigrate HZ by making a friggin bollocks of it most of the time.
Put it another way, it's pretty hard to say, copy something like Herrmann's opening titles to Vertigo if you've spent most of your time playing with yourself in front of a computer screen.
You have to able to improvise.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 7, 2016)

KEnK said:


> False equivalency, as they say in the left/right news media wars.
> They are not equal skills w/ equal potential or outcomes.
> One is learning a real world instrument-involving physical dexterity, tone production, timing, etc-
> (not to mention the wide variety of scale syntax possibility)
> ...


Being a guitarist who still spends many hours trying to advance my skills I kind of get this up to a point. However there are geniuses in all genres, including sample based music.e.g. Dj Shadow! The Jimi Hendrix of the sampler if ever there was!


----------



## KEnK (Jun 7, 2016)

guitarman1960 said:


> However there are geniuses in all genres


Certainly true- but not everything is "equal".
Lawrence Welk just doesn't rise to the level of Duke Ellington.
I think it's fair to say Reznor is not on par w/ Wendy Carlos.
Things get murky when you try to compare extremely divergent genres though.
How can we talk about Patsy Cline and Mahler in the same sentence?
(Except that they both use scales )

k


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 7, 2016)

KEnK said:


> Certainly true- but not everything is "equal".
> Lawrence Welk just doesn't rise to the level of Duke Ellington.
> I think it's fair to say Reznor is not on par w/ Wendy Carlos.
> Things get murky when you try to compare extremely divergent genres though.
> ...


I know there have been extremely heated discussions on here many times about the merits or otherwise of genres compared to other genres or composers compared to other composers and it always ends with the subjective versus objective argument, which can never be resolved


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 7, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> One of the worries I had about all this computer stuff (started on an Atari with Notator ages ago), was the reduction of making music to almost like playing a video game. It's not like that in most cases, but what the very big difference is, is the huge gap between a trained musician (as in playing mostly) and the guy that bought a midi keyboard and listened to Hans growing up.
> There are some obvious great writers out there that have always used a computer from day one and can barely play. The biggest success afaic is without doubt Danny Elfman (yes he played in band before computers). Yeah OK so I'm biased because he's my age and is of that era, but all that shit aside, he has made a huge fist out of his particular skills. But he is very much in the minority camp. He's a class writer. Just listen to anything he's done.
> Most people just get a computer and some sample libraries and then proceed to copy. They mostly copy HZ and it generally doesn't come off. Technically though, they copy HZ because it's the easiest in terms of let's say chord sequences for them. This does not in anyway denigrate HZ one iota. They denigrate HZ by making a friggin bollocks of it most of the time.
> Put it another way, it's pretty hard to say, copy something like Herrmann's opening titles to Vertigo if you've spent most of your time playing with yourself in front of a computer screen.
> You have to able to improvise.



I understand your argument and do agree up to a point. It's like guitarists tend to gravitate to learning blues when they start out because superficially it's much easier to make a decent attempt at, than a Steve Vai or Al Di Meola style. However that is not to say that complex or difficult equals good, and superficially easy equals poor.
To be a great blues guitarist is probably even more difficult than being a great prog or fusion player. To be great with apparent simplicity is extremely difficult to pull off. 
E.g. HZ


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 7, 2016)

I count myself as a lucky man Guitarman.

When applying and auditioning for my London music college, I sat down through a series of coincidences in cafe with Jimi Hendrix for half an hour. I must have just turned 18 and it was just me and Hendrix.

Guess what we talked about?


----------



## KEnK (Jun 7, 2016)

guitarman1960 said:


> the subjective versus objective argument, which can never be resolved


Yes- I've been involved in a few of those. I don't go there anymore.
I find the use of term "subjective" to be a way to simply negate an opposing viewpoint.
Kind'a like "talk to the hand" 
So I just cease debating at that point, because as you say, the "discussion" is over



guitarman1960 said:


> To be a great blues guitarist is probably even more difficult than being a great prog or fusion player. To be great with apparent simplicity is extremely difficult to pull off.



Yes- I've felt that way for a long time.
Blues is like Haiku- Very specific form, not to many syllables.
Every word has to count a lot.

k


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 7, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I count myself as a lucky man Guitarman.
> 
> When applying and auditioning for my London music college, I sat down through a series of coincidences in cafe with Jimi Hendrix for half an hour. I must have just turned 18 and it was just me and Hendrix.
> 
> Guess what we talked about?


For real???? Jaw hits floor!!!!
OMG!!!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes for real!!!!

I hadn't seen Hendrix play at that point and you need to remember it was different times back then. Hendrix wasn't that much older than me and I was about to go into a really strict classical structure as it was in those days. But Hendrix looked iconic and you couldn't mistake him and he'd sort of become anglosized back then too. A bit like talkng with a local regular guy.

So what did we talk about?


----------



## KEnK (Jun 7, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> So what did we talk about?


Haiku?
Mahler?
Peyote?

C'mon give!!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope! Give you a clue. Nothing to do with music, guitars, keyboard playing or anything like that.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Nope! Give you a clue. Nothing to do with music, guitars, keyboard playing or anything like that.


Women???


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 8, 2016)

Nooooooooo...


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hmmmmmm ok so not music or women, the two best things in the world! 
Errrr. . . Dope???


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 8, 2016)

Noooooo. No one talked about dope much in those days in a public place, especially if you were black and I'm not kidding btw.

No it was one of Hendrix's favourite pastimes.

Photography.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 8, 2016)

Really? Cool!!! 
I'm so jealous you met him! What a special memory to have!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 8, 2016)

It was good but not the same as meeting the Pope.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2016)

There have been many Popes but only one Hendrix.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 9, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> There have been many Popes but only one Hendrix.



Ha! Brilliantly true.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 9, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> There have been many Popes but only one Hendrix.



Heathen!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Heathen!


I worship at the altar of the Innovative Guitarist.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 9, 2016)

Ha! Larry you can just imagine a 30 minute conversation over coffee in a Fulham café between an 18 year old english guy and arguably the best known rock guitarist on the entire planet at the time, from Seattle. Hahah! No computers, the word digital hadn't been invented and I cant even remember what the hell the cameras were like at the time. The whole thing is beyond belief to me today. But at the time, it just seemed normal.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 9, 2016)

That, my Baron, is a moment to cherish for a lifetime. Enviable.


----------

